# Speckled Sussex gender



## aruff

I’m pretty sure I have a roo out of my 3 girls I purchased from farm n fleet that were all said to be pullets. Can anyone help me sex them... they are 7 weeks. I can try and get other pics if needed. Thanks In advance! Image 1 is sunny, image 2 is cake and image 3 is Izzy- the one I’m assuming is a roo. She was the biggest when I got her. The others have caught up in size. I don’t see a difference in feet or leg size, and I’m not very good at telling if the wing feathers look different.


----------



## rachels.haven

Speckled sussex can be difficult, but it's a fair bet that red or pink comb at that age equals rooster. I know the third picture is a cockerel. The second picture may also be-7 weeks is too young for pinking. The first one so far looks like a pullet.


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch

Their tails are brown and black with white on the ends, while their beaks are brownish-pink. *Male Speckled Sussex* chickens have a dark mahogany head, neck, and saddle with the tip of almost every feather adorned with white and a black bar that lies between the white tip and the remainder of the feather.









						The Complete Guide to the Speckled Sussex Chicken – Is This The Right Breed for You? - Eco Peanut
					

The Complete Guide To The Speckled Sussex Chicken – Is This The Right Breed For You? Don’t move on without taking a look at this first-rate breed. The Speckled Sussex has been around for quite some time, and not because of a stroke of luck. These British birds have set…



					www.ecopeanut.com
				



.

hope this helps!


----------



## rachels.haven

They also go through a juvie molt phase and stay hen feathered for longer than you think, which makes them tricky. Idk for sure, but the combs don't lie, especially that early.


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch

Yeah he looks like a Rooster to me!


----------



## black_cat

The third pic is a definite roo. Hens don't get that much comb and wattle until they're at point of lay. The first one seems like a pullet and the second one I'm not sure, but leaning towards pullet for now, based on the smoother coloring and small comb on the first one which tends to be a female trait.


----------

